# Tiels and Woodburning stoves



## BAK (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any problems with air quality due to fumes, smoke, etc. from heating your home with a wood burning stove. We are about to purchase a new home that has wood as one of the heating options. Can we use it without endangering our tiels?

Thanks


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Most will say no.
I however have had one tiel 3 years and our wood heater goes 24/7 in winter. I do though have the birds behind me in a room that can be closed off with 2 sliding doors. If at times when we open the heater door and it is smokey, those doors get closed pronto, 2 windows that do cross ventilation get opened, the fan goes on and the front door is opened till it is cleared.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

As it's a stove, any fumes, etc will be contained. It should be fine, I just wouldn't have the 'tiels in the same room as it, and make sure they aren't in the house the first few times you use it. Sometimes these things are coated with chemicals that burn off after a few uses. These chemicals could be deadly to your birds.


----------



## BAK (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help. The wood stove is in the basement and the tiels will be upstairs at the opposite end of the house. So perhaps it will be okay if we are careful.


----------

